# track



## dustinb (Sep 20, 2011)

Whats the most common track for n gauge code 55?


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

I am a complete noob but I am using flextrack and atlas switches.


----------



## dustinb (Sep 20, 2011)

23 views and ive got only one person to respond? Im lookin to go N gauge and want some info on what track to get code 55 or what are all they the same?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

dustinb said:


> Whats the most common track for n gauge code 55?


in US most common would be Atlas. period. 

now that your question is answered some tips for the future:
1. before asking - search. chances are some info will turn up.
2. name your thread better. "truck"? really? is it "want to sell truck"? "want to buy truck"? "how to polish truck"? give more descriptive name to your thread. 
'N scale code 55 truck choices" would fit much better 
3. regardless of 23 or 1023 views remember - forum members are not obligated to give an answer. it is on volunteer basis only . it is VERY impolite to demand answers like this. those who will want to answer will do so.
4. ask better question. somehow i doubt it is the statistical breakdown of brands used by other modelers you interested in. better question will lead to better answer. if the OP didn't bother to as a question, why should i bother replying?

regards and good luck on your endeavor


----------



## dustinb (Sep 20, 2011)

*train track*

I believe my title says track not truck and i know all about the brands im asking about what code is most popular. on the Ho thread people where faster to respond looks like i will go back to ho lot more help guess n gauge isnt that popular.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Whats the most common track for n gauge code 55? 

I think he meant to put a pause in there. I also read thequestion as what the most popular code 55 is, but he was asking what is the most populare code? 55?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i apologize, indeed i misspelled, my mistake.

HO is most popular, yes. however N gauge is sufficiently popular regardless. makingthis crucial decision on amount of responses is big disservice for yourself. you should not care what popular with others - if you like scale X that what matters the most.

this decision is not easy one. my available space dictated N, but i did not like it enough. while i can't accomplish as much as i could i still happy with the compromise i had to make. at the end of the day you should be happy with whatever choice you make. pick what YOU like.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

dustinb,
Is what your asking is Code 55 or Code 80 better?
Same fight in HO code 100 or code 83 or for the super rivet counters code 70.
Well the basis of selection is more based on what you want and what you run.
If it's older engines and stock then code 80 is better, taller rail allows for a greater degree of tolerance!
If it's newer engines and rolling stock then code 50 (fine scale) track is fine.
I do belive that there are more track options, At least in Atlas track in the newer code 55 than in the older code 80.


----------

